# Can you do impressions?



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you change your voice to sound like someone in a TV show or cartoon or another accent?

I think I could do Pikachu at some point, but I can't now. I really just have my own voice.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

If I say so myself, yes, I am a rather good impressionist.


----------



## octobr (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do a good few. Mainly just silly voices and accents I've heard or somehow produced and enjoyed. My dad can do that too, much better I think, but I haven't really focused on voices. Which is weird, cause it'd be hella fun to do them more often. 

Voice is too high for a lot of things, though, which sucks. The lowest I can get is something like gruff-drunken-hobo? Which is fun and I love the sound of it but it kills my throat.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 15, 2008)

I sometimes can, but only at a certain time of day...Otherwise I'm too tired or my throat's all hoarse. o_o
I used to be able to do Misty and the original Ash, but not anymore. >_>


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

xDDD Verne, that's cool.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

The lowest I can make my voice go without it sounding stupid is not very low at all...


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not sure. I don't think I can.

*I can do an impression of that evil-dictator dude from Pokelantis.*

Don't. Please.

*Mwahahaha-*cough*

Never mind.*

We all know it kills your throat, Ash.

And don't forget the last time...Scott freaked out after that.

*That was hilarious.*


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 15, 2008)

I did quite a good Squidward voice once in primary school. Now I'm always scared of embarrassing myself though.


----------



## CNiall (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm terrible at impressions--my voice doesn't sound like anyone I've heard, and the lack of any reasonable vocal range certainly doesn't help.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do dog, cat, weird squeaky noise, Australian accent, and several other things.

For facial impressions, I can do something along the lines of this.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

RainbowRayquaza said:


> I did quite a good Squidward voice once in primary school. Now I'm always scared of embarrassing myself though.


 You should record it.


----------



## octobr (Jul 15, 2008)

Flareth said:


> xDDD Verne, that's cool.


It's tom the drunk as seen here http://youtube.com/watch?v=aHV9TnvHo2A. Except there's a forever-minute long intro song, so that's totally irrelevant.

My friend showed me the video and his voice is just precious.

the actual thing starts at about 3:00. but the drunk speaks at 3:17.




My dad can probably do the entire cast of Sesame Street and most of the Muppets, the Angry Beavers, and quite a few other voices. It's damn awesome.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, your dad is awesome. I'd like to see that.

Offtopic (Kinda): The reason I made this thread is because someone did a good impression of Dot singing Yakko's World. 

This is it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXcpjDrBnNU


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do classic English Brock, singing Japanese Brock, and classic English Ash when nervous


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do a bunch of impressions. My best is Apu from the Simpsons.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 15, 2008)

my fist leaves very good impressions in faces

oh that's not what you meant sorry no I don't do impressions very well I think


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

Um, I suppose I can do a bit of Pikachu, Charmander, and Squirtle from the anime. But they pretty much suck. I'm not the best at impressions, my voice, uh, isn't frequently used (I don't talk much), so it's very weak and light. My throat can easily get hurt when I even try to do an impression. Yeah. So I can't really do many impressions properly.


----------



## octobr (Jul 15, 2008)

Squirtle is fun. So is totodile. 

I know someone who sounds a lot like officer jenny, but no one else believes me.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't do impressions, but I can do accents fairly well.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Perez Hilton... don't know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 15, 2008)

I do a mean Brock's Sudowoodo.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 15, 2008)

I do a pretty good British, and my Raichu isn't bad either. But I roar really good.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do a sheep, but even that only sounds like one made in cartoons.


----------



## octobr (Jul 15, 2008)

?


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 15, 2008)

I can do a couple odd ones, but they're mostly Pokemon and other cartoonish voices. Sudowoodo is one of my better ones. I can also get my voice to go pretty low, but it sounds more demonic or Bowser-like than human.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

Nobody in TV shows I know, unless I've just heard their voice so that I can remember it AND/OR it's an actually interesting quote that I would want to remember.
 I can also imitate the voices pretty well in a few songs.

Bottom line: Sort of.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Once I could do an almost flawless Chief Wiggum, but last time I did it it came out wrong.

I'm pretty sure I could do just about any character from _Monty Python_.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 16, 2008)

I am very proud of my ability to talk like Stitch. Haha. Ich.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 16, 2008)

A few different accents... eh, I can attempt a few different English accents, Irish, Scottish, Australian, sometimes French, German or something vaguely Hispanic in origin and something that could be Italian. Or "Mediterranean" (ugh). And Russian. Kind of. I'm sure that people who actually come from those places and spoke with those accents would laugh at me if they heard be, but I suppose they're passable. And I can kind of do a New York accent, but that's not entirely surprising seeing as, you know, I was born there and heard it enough when I was smaller.

Also squeaky high voices, this weird old English nanny voice, other strange, random voices/accents/ugh, I used to be able to do some Pokémon but haven't tried in years, Tristan Taylor from Yu-Gi-Oh before his voice actor changed a few episodes in, a couple of different roars/hisses and a near-flawless impression of the Chipmunks singing their Christmas song.

...that being the only one I can actually do regularly and am generally proud of. I scared my roommates in college with it. :P I'd sing it for you all if I could think of a reliable method of recording my voice and sharing it.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 16, 2008)

Corphish, and Sudowoodo from the Anime. I also do Mokuba from Yugioh: TAS.

I can also do a goat. It sounds pretty realistic too. I did it to one of my friends goats. :3


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> I can also do a goat. It sounds pretty realistic too. I did it to one of my friends goats. :3


Did it answer you?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 16, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> A few different accents... eh, I can attempt a few different English accents, Irish, Scottish, Australian, sometimes French, German or something vaguely Hispanic in origin and something that could be Italian. Or "Mediterranean" (ugh). And Russian. Kind of. I'm sure that people who actually come from those places and spoke with those accents would laugh at me if they heard be, but I suppose they're passable. And I can kind of do a New York accent, but that's not entirely surprising seeing as, you know, I was born there and heard it enough when I was smaller.
> 
> Also squeaky high voices, this weird old English nanny voice, other strange, random voices/accents/ugh, I used to be able to do some Pokémon but haven't tried in years, Tristan Taylor from Yu-Gi-Oh before his voice actor changed a few episodes in, a couple of different roars/hisses and a near-flawless impression of the Chipmunks singing their Christmas song.
> 
> ...that being the only one I can actually do regularly and am generally proud of. I scared my roommates in college with it. :P I'd sing it for you all if I could think of a reliable method of recording my voice and sharing it.


That's awesome. Use a computer microphone or something...or videotape it.


----------



## octobr (Jul 16, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I am very proud of my ability to talk like Stitch. Haha. Ich.


Everyone who ever lived can talk like stitch. Everyone. 




Kratos -- Russian and French are the two most fun accents ~ever.~


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

Verne said:


> Everyone who ever lived can talk like stitch. Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried...so I don't know if I can talk like him.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Did it answer you?


It did, but it wasn't very long, so I dunno if it was answering to me or just getting scared or something. He's very timid. :\

He was probably scared because some weirdo who just came up to him an sounded like a goat. :D


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 17, 2008)

Verne said:


> Everyone who ever lived can talk like stitch. Everyone.


Aw... now I don't feel special anymore...

I can do chipmunks and all sorts of things. I find it fun. XD


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 17, 2008)

D:

Poor quality recording of a Phoenixkratos with a budding chest cold or something attempting to sing Chipmunks songs into an mp3 player. Don't feel like wrestling with WMP 11 just to listen to it so someone else tell me if it works when you click the "listen" button.

...you asked for it. D:


----------



## Falthor (Jul 17, 2008)

I can impersonate the voices that George Lopez makes, if you have ever seen his stand-up, as well as those by John Leguizamo in his stand-ups.  Further, I could do Carol Channing pretty well, and a little bit of John Wayne.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 17, 2008)

I seem to take on various accents at random, although I'm not conscious of doing so and it doesn't really count.

While I am not able to mimic voices particularly well as far as I know (having been rudely awakened from my delusions of grandeur after someone recorded my admittedly-nasal voice and I discovered exactly how irritating I sounded at that point in time.  I've since gotten better at not speaking through my nose, but~), I _am_ moderately decent at some forms of evil laughter and can - according to Midnight, anyway - do a decent job at a couple of the speech tics used in KHR.


I can, however, speak in lowercase.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

Verne said:


> Everyone who ever lived can talk like stitch. Everyone.


Damn it. =( Oh well. I used to be able to do Roz's voice...but I can't.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

Uuh, a half-decent Gollum/Smeagol and I can creep a couple of people out with what Grabby calls my "creepy paedophile voive", which sounds kinda like Yuki in the Fruits Basket dub.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> D:
> 
> Poor quality recording of a Phoenixkratos with a budding chest cold or something attempting to sing Chipmunks songs into an mp3 player. Don't feel like wrestling with WMP 11 just to listen to it so someone else tell me if it works when you click the "listen" button.
> 
> ...you asked for it. D:


 No...that was awesome...Good job!


----------



## Lili (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to do the perfect Pikachu voice, but when I turned 9, I couldn't do it anymore. 

I can, however, do a perfect Meatwad voice. And Cheese the Chao. And Tails.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

I can do mocking impressions. You know, repeating stuff in a silly, high-pitched, baby-ish voice.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 26, 2008)

Well...
Sort of. I can do people I know in real life, but not like those really sqeaky yet funny voices I hear sometimes. I can try people on TV programs, but I'm not that good with famous people.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

I can sometimes impersonate Kat Deluna as seen in the beginning of her Whine Up music video, but only now and again.

Also, I used to be able to do Pikachu from the animé, Moltres from Pokémon the Movie 2000, and James when posing as a girl from the animé. I used to be able to do Quagmire from Family Guy, but I haven't done impersonations in quite a while.

Animal noises, however, I definitely can do. I can do a cat, mouse, bird, small dog, and cricket. Also, every now and again, I can do an elephant. And, of course, a pig.


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

I tend to have the ability to mimic any voice to an extent. I have difficulty with some, but yeah. I'm pretty damned good at impressions / random voices


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I think I'm good at imitations, but others might disagree.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Only ones I really remember right now are Gir, Billy and Patrick, and Ralph Wiggum sorta.

Of course I can do all the stupid characters x3


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 27, 2008)

English, French, German, Itallian, Scottish, Irish etc. If it's impressions you need, I'm your man.


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

i think i can do a really good piplup voice.
and i think i can do i good american hillbilly voice as well.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah.
I can do the guy from the Unforgivable videos particularly well.


----------



## Lili (Jul 29, 2008)

I've just figured out I can do Treeko, Beautifly, Bulbasaur, Charmander and Psyduck.


----------



## Minish (Jul 29, 2008)

I can do a pretty awesome Stitch voice. :D After all, I was known as 'that weirdo girl who pretends to be Stitch and hides under everyone's coats and hisses at us and is probably going to turn into a goth when she's older' in primary school~

I'm also quite good at Gollum... oh and I'm known in the library for doing a really good impression of this annoying librarian who prowls up behind us and whispers, 'Time to go back to lessons now!' in this creepy, pedophile voice. Also like Yuki's voice in the Fruits Basket dub, only EVEN CREEPIER. ;_;

Uh... I'm not very good at accents though. I mean I used to have a Scottish one and I can't even do it that well. *hides in shame* I'm good at my Welsh one though~


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Jul 29, 2008)

Spongebob. "Nuff said.
Ah, the one time my six year old sqeaky voice helps!


----------

